# Cool santa site



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a pretty fun site to create a custom message for your kids from Santa portablenorthpole.tv


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha this is awesome. I made one for my 4 year old niece.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My kids loved it until the one was placed on naughty watch....


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool site Huge. My 4 year old daughter had tears in her eyes when Santa talked to her and told her she has been a very good girl and Santa is proud of her.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Cool. Santa sent messages to our kids! My three year old loved it! "Daddy, he's talking to me." She has watched hers over and over. Thanks Huge! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am glad you guys liked it, I have not been so entertained for a while. I recorded our kid's reaction watching it, priceless.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet!!! I was lookng for this post.


----------

